

Graphite is the new Gold - thefrustumblog
http://thefrustum.com/blog/2013/8/29/graphite-is-the-new-gold

======
gregorkas
I honestly thought that it had something to do with
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphite](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphite)
when I looked at the title... I was almost going to go to the store and buy
all the pencils I could get my hands on. But then I clicked the link.... :/

